# Redmine Broken Forever



## dave (Feb 17, 2012)

www/redmine has been marked broken since september.  Does someone know something I don't know?  For instance, today I was doing a 
	
	



```
portsnap fetch update
```
 and I see that the redmine folder was updated, but it is still marked broken?  Perhaps the maintainer can shed some light?

Also, does anyone have suggestions for redmine alternatives?

Every time I have updated that port in the past -- and I mean EVERY time -- it has broken in one way or another.  This makes me wonder if redmine is really a good bug tracking application.  I doesn't seem to be working very well for the redmine team.  :stud


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2012)

dave said:
			
		

> I see that the redmine folder was updated, but it is still marked broken?


Read the port's Makefile:

```
BROKEN=		Does not work with RubyGems 1.8
```



> Every time I have updated that port in the past -- and I mean EVERY time -- it has broken in one way or another.  This makes me wonder if redmine is really a good bug tracking application.


It doesn't sound like a good solid application you can rely on.


----------



## da1 (Feb 17, 2012)

dave said:
			
		

> This makes me wonder if redmine is really a good bug tracking application.


For bug tracking purposes, you could use Gnats or something else. Redmine is much more than a simple bug tracking application.

On the side note, you could create a jail with an old version of the ports system where redmine was still working (ex: ports from a 8.2 DVD or something) and offer www access to the jail from the outside world.


----------



## Nightweaver (Feb 17, 2012)

Or you could install it manually cause it works just fine that way.


----------



## unull (Feb 17, 2012)

I suggest you use RVM and install it manually. That way you can have your own gem sets for Redmine and don't have to mess with your 1.8 installation from the ports.


----------



## dinoex@ (Feb 18, 2012)

Just downgrade to older version of RubyGems and it will work.

*C*urrent RubyGems is broken and has not *y*et been fixed.


----------



## dave (Feb 19, 2012)

royvandam's solution worked for me.  But it would be nice to just install the port...


----------



## Miklos (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes, this is my only gripe with Redmine at the moment - that I can't use it from ports.


----------



## paulimi (May 31, 2012)

*Redmine 2.x works with RubyGems 1.8*

Why is it still marked broken? Can it please be unmarked and updated? We've been stuck on version 1.2 because of that.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2012)

Submit a PR.


----------



## paulimi (Jun 19, 2012)

*Still broken*

I submitted a PR as you suggested but to no effect. Do you know if anyone looked at it / did anything?

Thank you.


----------



## dave (Jun 19, 2012)

Let's just call it a "high maintenance" port.


----------



## paulimi (Jun 19, 2012)

..but so pretty... (and useful too)


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2012)

paulimi said:
			
		

> I submitted a PR as you suggested but to no effect. Do you know if anyone looked at it / did anything?


Look at the PR. You can see who it's been assigned to, who did what (if anything), if it's closed, solved, etc.


----------



## paulimi (Jul 3, 2012)

*Still nothing*

When I look at the PR, it just says "Over to maintainer". How do I find out if anything is being done?


----------



## gkontos (Jul 3, 2012)

paulimi said:
			
		

> When I look at the PR, it just says "Over to maintainer". How do I find out if anything is being done?



You can email the maintainer regarding the status. If you still get no response you can try asking at the mailing list.

If all that fails, the port maintainer doesn't care, you can ask to become the port maintainer.


----------



## dave (Jul 22, 2012)

*Junked: www/redmine*

I stopped using the www/redmine port and downloaded a redmine virtual appliance that I run under emulators/virtualbox-ose.


----------



## gkontos (Jul 22, 2012)

dave said:
			
		

> I stopped using the www/redmine port and downloaded a redmine virtual appliance that I run under emulators/virtualbox-ose.



The port was fixed yesterday, finally! I had sent a follow up PR.


----------



## paulimi (Aug 10, 2012)

Great, thank you!
Any idea on when it will be updated to Version 2.x?


----------



## paulimi (Oct 2, 2012)

*Still nothing*

Is no one using Redmine on FreeBSD anymore? The port is stuck at 1.3, and can't be used with any plugins from the last year...


----------



## Shra (Nov 30, 2012)

May be time to unbroke this port and update it to Redmine 2.1.4 version?

I've upgraded it manually with self made port "www/redmine2" and i've tested it with Ruby 1.8 and Ruby 1.9. All works fine. 

I've use on my system:

ruby-1.9.3.327
ruby19-bdb-0.6.6
ruby19-date2-4.0.19
ruby19-gems-1.8.24
ruby19-iconv-1.9.3.327
rubygem-daemon_controller-1.0.0
rubygem-fastthread-1.0.7
rubygem-passenger-3.0.17
rubygem-rack-1.4.1
rubygem-rake-0.9.2.2

My local installed gems:

actionmailer (3.2.9, 3.2.8)
actionpack (3.2.9, 3.2.8)
activemodel (3.2.9, 3.2.8)
activerecord (3.2.9, 3.2.8)
activerecord-mysql-adapter (0.0.1)
activerecord-mysql2-adapter (0.0.3)
activeresource (3.2.9, 3.2.8)
activesupport (3.2.9, 3.2.8)
acts-as-taggable-on (2.3.3)
acts_as_rated (0.4.1)
arel (3.0.2)
Ascii85 (1.0.2)
builder (3.1.4, 3.0.0)
bundler (1.2.2)
coderay (1.0.8)
daemon_controller (1.1.0, 1.0.0)
daemons (1.1.9)
erubis (2.7.0)
eventmachine (1.0.0)
factory_girl (4.1.0)
factory_girl_rails (4.1.0)
fastercsv (1.5.5)
fastthread (1.0.7)
hashery (2.1.0)
hike (1.2.1)
holidays (1.0.5)
i18n (0.6.1)
icalendar (1.2.1)
journey (1.0.4)
jquery-rails (2.1.4, 2.0.3)
json (1.7.5)
mail (2.5.2, 2.4.4)
mime-types (1.19)
multi_json (1.3.7)
mysql (2.9.0)
mysql2 (0.3.11)
net-ldap (0.3.1)
nokogiri (1.5.5)
open-uri-cached (0.0.5)
passenger (3.0.18, 3.0.17)
pdf-reader (1.2.0)
polyglot (0.3.3)
prawn (0.12.0)
prawn-core (0.8.4)
prawn-format (0.2.3)
prawn-layout (0.8.4)
prawn-security (0.8.4)
prototype-rails (3.2.1)
rack (1.4.1)
rack-cache (1.2)
rack-openid (1.3.1)
rack-ssl (1.3.2)
rack-test (0.6.2)
rails (3.2.9, 3.2.8)
railties (3.2.9, 3.2.8)
rake (10.0.2, 0.9.2.2)
rdoc (3.12)
rmagick (2.13.1)
ruby-openid (2.2.2, 2.1.8)
ruby-rc4 (0.1.5)
rubygems-update (1.8.24)
simplecov (0.7.1)
simplecov-html (0.7.1)
simplecov-rcov (0.2.3)
sprockets (2.8.1, 2.2.2, 2.1.3)
thin (1.5.0)
thor (0.16.0)
tilt (1.3.3)
treetop (1.4.12)
ttfunk (1.0.3)
tzinfo (0.3.35)
ya2yaml (0.31)

I have not see any bugs and troubles to install and use Redmine 2.1.4 on my system.

----
Regards,
Mikhail

PS: I've attached my gzipped diff file with patch from Redmine 1.3.1 to Redmine 2.1.4.
I'd be glad if it helps someone.


----------



## paulimi (Nov 30, 2012)

*2.1.4*

Mikhail,
Great, definitely helpful, thank you!
Do I first run the patch and then do a normal redmine upgrade as if I was installing a new version from a port?
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Shra (Nov 30, 2012)

Paul,

I've a copy of default port "www/redmine" with name "www/redmine2".
In fact, I switched to the custom port "www/redmine2" when was released version Redmine-2.1.2. After release of new update of Redmine I create a new patch and apply it to my custom port . Then follow the "cd /usr/ports/www/remine2 && make reinstall clean", "bundle install", "gem update" and other instructions from Redmine documentation.

If you want you can apply this patch to default port ("www/redmine") and reinstall it. Or you can make a copy of default port with new name and apply patch to it. It is your choise. 

----
Regards,
Mikhail


----------



## paulimi (Nov 30, 2012)

Mikhail,
My apologies for not understanding you fully.

I did the following:
1. Download your patch.
2. Apply it to the existing redmine port (/usr/ports/www/redmine).
3. make reinstall clean.

This still shows the version as 1.3.1_1. Am I supposed to manually download Redmine 2.1.4, put it somewhere (where?), and then run the patch?

Thank you.
Paul

====



			
				Shra said:
			
		

> Paul,
> 
> I've a copy of default port "www/redmine" with name "www/redmine2".
> In fact, I switched to the custom port "www/redmine2" when was released version Redmine-2.1.2. After release of new update of Redmine I create a new patch and apply it to my custom port . Then follow the "cd /usr/ports/www/remine2 && make reinstall clean", "bundle install", "gem update" and other instructions from Redmine documentation.
> ...


----------



## Shra (Dec 19, 2012)

Hmmm...
Try this.


----------



## Shra (Dec 19, 2012)

you need to apply this patch to your www/redmine port and make reinstall


----------



## paulimi (Jan 14, 2013)

Is there a 2.2.1 patch, to address this vulnerability?
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2013/1/8/Rails-3-2-11-3-1-10-3-0-19-and-2-3-15-have-been-released/


----------



## Shra (Jan 15, 2013)

Especially for me i'm ok. You'll make 'gem update' periodically and manually. It is your system's administrative task but not task of this port.


----------



## paulimi (May 7, 2013)

Could you please release a patch to upgrade to 2.3.1? The FreeBSD distribution still has v.1.3.
Thank you!


----------



## Shra (May 8, 2013)

Hi. Maybe after 13th May.


----------

